

Top sites built with PHP - dan_siepen
http://coderfactory.co/posts/top-sites-built-with-php

======
DigitalSea
Clarification on Yahoo! and it's use of PHP. They used to be a pretty heavy
PHP shop, but there has been a consistent effort underneath to move away from
PHP towards Javascript, more notably the new version of Flickr being a Node.js
application. Eventually they'll stop using PHP and basically have from what I
have heard. Nothing new gets written in PHP at Yahoo!

I noticed Flickr is on the list as well being incorrectly listed as a PHP
site, it's Node.js now... The Flickr engineering team even wrote a blog post
about it and I have spoken with Yahoo! developers who worked on the
redevelopment effort.

------
bikamonki
Misleading: Some parts of FB are still written in PHP but it is compiled
before it runs on the server, so I would not call it a PHP site per se.

